# Safe foam for Backgrounds?



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

Is this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...hing-754404/100572981?N=baxxZ1z0z6kgZ1z11605# safe for a background?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't use it because it has aluminum face sheets on either side of the foam board. You want foam board that doesn't have any facing on them.


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh. I didn't even catch that. Is any foam safe that doesn't have aluminum sheeting on it?


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

This: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-3-4-in-x-14-1-2-in-x-48-in-E-O-Polystyrene-Panel-6-Pack-150705/202090272


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Get the green colored full sheet of closed cell foam that is 1" to 2" thick (they carry both thicknesses). The problem with the 48" x 3/4" in the above link is that is an open cell foam and harder to work with, when you hit it with heat to give it texture it melts too quickly, closed cell foam won't do that like the 3/4" white open cell does, plus it doesn't hold detail as well as the denser closed cell foam. The closed cell is green and comes in 4ft x 8ft sheets for about $16 at either of the big box home improvement stores.


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

I think this stuff? http://www.homedepot.com/p/Super-TUFF-R-2-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-R-13-Foam-Insulation-192653/100322373

That's 2" thick version. (I used this for another application and it's good stuff - pretty dense and doesn't fall apart the way plain white polystyrene does.)


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

Is that the same stuff you were talking about Steve?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

fancey said:


> Is that the same stuff you were talking about Steve?


The one I use all the time is the Lowes brand board, but that one in that link looks to be the same thing only in DOW brand that HD carries so far as I can tell it looks like the same only different brand is all.


----------

